# Replace complete filter in an established tank Question



## jondoefb (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello All,

I have a 44 gal corner tank that has been up for about 6 weeks. We got the whole setup at a yard sale. (tank, hood, heater, gravel, etc)
We washed it all filled it and let it sit. We later added 6 tetras and we now have 10 and a pleco. (It's a kid's tank).
When we started we got a very old Fluval canister filter. I tried using it but the valves were shot and it leaked. The guy at the local store recommended a HOB filter (Marineland) that has the replaceable cartridges. Although everything seems to be ok, I want to switch to the Aquaclear so I can use the 3 different media types and get more water moving.

My question is: How do I transition from one to the other? Do I run both for a few days (or weeks) and then remove the Marineland? Or can I just swap them out? 

Both filters are rated for 70 to 100 gallon tanks. So far I have been changing out 5 gallons of water a week to help keep things clean.

Fish seem happy (growing, colorful, active) I just don't want to screw anything up. 

Many Thanks for your input!
John


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would put the new one up there and run it alongside the old one for at least a couple of weeks.


----------



## jondoefb (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank You! That is what we will do.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

An alternative would be to run the AC filter with the old media from the Marineland in it for awhile, and change out the insert after some time.


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

All the above is great info and you can use both filters dual filtration does not hurt give you more options for media and bacteria growth...


----------

